# OB Peacock



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo if you read this my hubby wants an OB Peacock I know its man made but I feel he should have 1 fish he likes. Do you think it will be ok in the 100 gal. no plans on breeding it Thanks Pat.


----------

